# PARTAGE INTERNET MAC/PC AVEC TIME CAPSULE: PROBLÈME



## gabarg (19 Août 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai acheté une time capsule pour avoir internet sur un iMac et un PC (Vaio PCG-GRS175). J'ai commencé par l'installer sur mon iMac, j'ai créé un réseau et tout, et tout fonctionne à merveille... le problème est survenu lorsque j'ai tenté l'installation sur le PC. Bien que mon ordi soit compatible avec la norme 802.11b il ne détecte pas le time capsule! (oui j'ai installé le CD avec l'utilitaire Airport). Pour l'instant j'ai dû connecter un câble à partir de la time capsule jusqu'à mon ordi et là internet fonctionne mais évidemment si j'ai acheté le TC c'est pour ne pas avoir ce câble!

Quelqu'un peux il m'aider? lol


----------



## Agent BD (14 Septembre 2008)

Salut,

J'ai exactement le même problème.
As-tu trouvé la solution?

Sinon, merci de nous indiquer les démarches!

A+


----------



## alpere (8 Octobre 2008)

Pour paramétrer le pc avec time capsule , il y a un "je ne sais pas quoi ?" dans l'installateur.
Le télécharger sur la page support apple (airport et time capsule) pour windows (vers 5.3...).
J'ai déjà parametré les ordis de mon école (tous les mêmes de p3 et tous avec le même xp pro) pour avoir accès au disque réseau ; l'installateur fonctionne quelques fois à merveille (en une fois), mais souvent je dois relancer l'installateur ( cliquer sur "réparer") et au bout de la deuxième installation c'est ok.
Bonne chance


----------



## ancel17 (11 Octobre 2008)

bonjour,

j'ai le meme problème...

j'ai téléchargé sur apple support l'Utilitaire AirPort 5.3.2 pour Windows, mais mon pc ne trouve tjrs pas le réseau...

un pc portable relié par ethernet, c'est qd meme balot...


----------



## ancel17 (13 Octobre 2008)

Bonsoir !

Simple question de temps, le réseau est repéré, la force du signale est maximale, mais mon ordinateur refuse obstinément de s'y connecter... (Dans le cas où je passe par les connexions réseau sans fil Windows)

En passant par l'utilitaire AirPort, j'ai le message suivant :


> Utilitaire AirPort n'a trouvé aucun périphérique sans fil Apple. Assurez-vous que le périphérique sans fil Apple à configurer est branché et à portée de votre ordinateur, puis cliquer sur Chercher à nouveau



Le périphérique est bien branché puisque je passe par la TC pour aller sur Internet depuis iMac.
La TC se trouvant à tout casser à 75 cm du PC portable, je pense effectivement qu'elle est à portée...

Que dois-je faire ?


----------



## monster084 (13 Mai 2010)

et bien j ai exactement le meme probleme  et aucune solution pfffff


----------



## monster084 (24 Mai 2010)

allo personne ?


----------

